# Roderick Reed Atkinson (1929-1983)



## loudoniii (Apr 2, 2013)

I am seeking any information at all on Roderick Reed Atkinson (1929-1983) who was a Seaman on the SS Arundel Castle.

Roderick travelled at the age of 20 from Port Said to arrive in Liverpool on 7 Mar 1948, where he stayed at the Plimsoll House seaman's hostel at 1 - 2 Gambier Terrace, Liverpool.

Roderick later returned to South Africa, possibly also on the Arundel Castle, where he married in 1954 and raised a family.

I am helping one of Roderick's grandsons research his family history, so would appreciate any information at all on this.

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Could this be the man you seek?
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ATLN=7&Highlight=,ATKINSON,R,R&accessmethod=0

Roger


----------



## loudoniii (Apr 2, 2013)

*R R Atkinson found*



Roger Griffiths said:


> Could this be the man you seek?
> http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ATLN=7&Highlight=,ATKINSON,R,R&accessmethod=0
> 
> Roger


Hi Roger - Yes, that's my man!!!

Interestingly he has shaved 2 years off his actual date of birth, in order to appear old enough to qualify to join the Merchant Navy. I'm told he put a bit of paper in front of his Mum to sign, telling her it was something to do with school, and she just signed it without looking ... his application to join the Merchant Navy!

Thank you so much for getting back to me so quickly with this info - his grandson in South Africa is thrilled to find some real data on his grandfather after a long time in fruitless searching.

I'm off now to see if I can get any online access to the data on R R Atkinson, perhaps from the Merchant Navy records on www.findmypast.co.uk, or whether it is a trip the National Archives in Kew that is called for.

Thanks again for all your assistance!

Best wishes, Paul


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

loudoniii said:


> Hi Roger - Yes, that's my man!!!
> 
> Interestingly he has shaved 2 years off his actual date of birth,
> 
> ...


Hello Paul

It was not unusual for boys to lie about there age in order to join the Merchant Navy. In fact over 500 MN boys age 16 and under died in the service of their country in WW2.

The link I have given you is his *"SEAMANS POUCH" SEAMANS POUCHES ARE NOT AVAILABLE ONLINE*


These records relate to individual seamen. Do***ents were filed together in paper envelopes known as pouches. The contents vary for single registry cards to ID Cards, photographs, letters, applications forms and other ephemra. The records cover the period 1913 to 1972 so it should cover the whole of his seagoing career.

*The main do***ent you need to look for is
His CRS 10
* If he saw service before 1946 then his form CRS10 is most likely to be here.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ails.asp?CATID=8123358&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5 

If he joined MN after 1946 as would be more likely. 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ails.asp?CATID=8125353&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5


•The front page of the service entries includes the following information: 
•Name •Date and place of birth 
•Discharge 'A' number 
•Rank or rating, with relevant certificate details 
•Details of any other qualifications 
•Date CRS 10 first page was created 
•British Seamen's Identity Card Notations. The entries refer to correspondence and issuing of cards, certificates, applications etc. The originals in general do not survive except where they have been filed in the seaman's pouch. See below. 
•Merchant Navy Establishment [licenced] Agencies (MNEA) Contracts 

•The continuation pages show: •A list of ships and their official numbers with date and place of engagement, 
•rank or rating, 
•F or H (for Foreign or Home trade voyage), 
•date and place of discharge from the ship 
•character grade 
•National Insurance contribution code 
•Registry clerk's initials and date of the entry. 
•When ashore the sheet may bear the entry MNRP (Merchant Navy Reserve Pool) with date and place.

*YOU CANNOT SEE THE RECORDS ONLINE*
CRS 10's are stored alphabetically in blocks of 60 names therefor you cannot access an individual seaman. CRS 10's contain sensitive personal information and have been used in the past to commit Identity Fraud. TNA take security to the higher limit when they receive requests for CRS10's. *Your best bet is to visit Kew*, trying to get the National Archives to search for you can be an expensive nightmare.
The procedure is somewhat complicated but TNA staff are very helpful and you should not have any problem. After you have obtained his CRS10 you can then go on to view Crew Agreements and Logbooks it all depends how deep you wish to go with your research.

regards
Roger


----------



## loudoniii (Apr 2, 2013)

*Update on R R Atkinson MN records*



Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello Paul
> 
> It was not unusual for boys to lie about there age in order to join the Merchant Navy. In fact over 500 MN boys age 16 and under died in the service of their country in WW2.
> 
> ...


Dear Roger

This is brilliant! Thank you so much for your comments above, which are very helpful.

Am I right in thinking that, once you get access to the do***ents at the National Archives in Kew, you are allowed to take photocopies of any or all of the do***ents in the bundle?

I went to Kew a year or two ago and found the whole bundle of Naturalisation papers submitted by my cousin's Italian grandfather back in the early 20 century, and copied all of them.. fascinating stuff, including letters of commendation from the Lord Provost, supporting letters from his regimental commander, original hand-written notes and forms, etc.

I note your comments on identity theft - this probably explains why it is difficult to get any detailed information online. From the date of birth and slightly unusual form of name, and it being marked Cape Town, there is no doubt that this is the correct man.

Thank you yet again for helping with this information. Roderick's grandson, Rudy, in South Africa is delighted to find out this information after a long time fruitlessly searching online.

Best wishes, Paul R Hynd


----------



## rudyatkinson (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Roger

My name is Rudy, I am the grand son of Roderick Reed Atkinson. I just wanted to thank both you and Paul for your time and assistance. It is very hard to find any kind of info in South Africa and I have spent lots of time wasted.

Once again thanks, the 2 of you have helped me immensely


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Paul,
If your readers card is still valid, you can pre order both sets of do***ents, or you can order via the computers in the first floor reading room at Kew.
You then need to fill in a BT372/BT382 form. This form is available at the enquries desk within the first floor reading room.
If the do***ents are available, then TNA staff will copy them for you at no charge.
If getting to Kew is a problem for you just let me know as I visit on a regular basis.
Rudy,
No worries mate, always glad to help.

regards
Roger


----------



## loudoniii (Apr 2, 2013)

*The National Archives at Kew*



Roger Griffiths said:


> Paul,
> If your readers card is still valid, you can pre order both sets of do***ents, or you can order via the computers in the first floor reading room at Kew.
> You then need to fill in a BT372/BT382 form. This form is available at the enquries desk within the first floor reading room.
> If the do***ents are available, then TNA staff will copy them for you at no charge.
> ...


Hi Roger! Thanks again for your continued helpful posts.

My TNA reader's ticket is still valid, so I'll give them a call in the morning and see what they can do.

Thanks also for your kind offer to help by visiting TNA at Kew.. may well take you up on this at some stage.

Best regards, Paul R Hynd


----------



## loudoniii (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Roger! A quick question for you, please.

Roderick Reed Atkinson's record is entitled, "R361775 ATKINSON R R 03/04/1927 CAPE TOWN SOUTH AFRICA".

Am I right in thinking that the reference to Cape Town, South Africa is that that was his final port of discharge from the Merchant Navy?

Or does the Cape Town reference apply to his place of birth?

It would be interesting to know.

Best regards, Paul R Hynd


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

loudoniii said:


> Hi Roger! A quick question for you, please.
> 
> Roderick Reed Atkinson's record is entitled, "R361775 ATKINSON R R 03/04/1927 CAPE TOWN SOUTH AFRICA".
> 
> ...


Hello Paul,
The Cape Town reference refers to his place of birth. Be aware that this information is provided by the individual seaman.

regards
Roger


----------



## loudoniii (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Roger!

Interesting visit to TNA today.. apologies, but I should have asked beforehand if there was anything I could get for you while I was there .. sorry about that, will certainly do so next time!

I did find Seaman's Pouch for RRA, and discovered that his middle name is spelt Read (not Reed), and got a photograph of him, which was very interesting to see.

Found the Crew List for the Samois (Vessel 169680), and succeeded in finding RRA on the list.. fascinating stuff, especially all the original handwriting on the docs, and being able to handle the original docs oneself.

Thanks again for all your assistance - I know that Rudy, RRA's grandson, is very grateful for your help.

Putting the photos of Rudy and RRA alongside one another, they are a dead spit for each other! 

Do let me know if there is anything you would like me to look up for you next time I am at TNA. They are on strike tomorrow, but later is OK!

Best wishes, Paul

PS: Only downside of visit to TNA today was lotsa snow...


----------

